# 338-06 and 300 WSM brass



## qdwnundr (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm looking for some good load data for the 300WSM, 180 grain bullets and 338-06, 225 grain bullets. I'll be using both for moose this fall, and I would like to hear about some sucessful powder and bullet combinations. Also, I am desperate to get my hands on some once fired brass in factory boxes for both of these calibers...anybody help me out?


----------

